# Augst 13-14 Site Protest Info



## ScottW (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,

Yesterday, August 13th, I took the privilage to shutdown the site for a 24 hour protest against the "vocal minority" in the Mac community who continue to rag on Apple for everything they produce.

I for one know that my protest will do little to stop the hatred or those posts from happening on this system. My goal was not to stop it, but to project a loud voice from the silent majority who do stand behind Apple and what they have to offer.

I exercised my freedom of speech by using this medium to protest what I find to be a stench in the Mac community. My protest has been and continues to be a success.

Although not official numbers, only about 8% of those who wrote me to comment on the protest thought I was off my rocker, everyone else was 100% supportive.

MacObserver covered the story and you can read it here.

I appreciate your patience during this protest and we can get back to business to support the platform we all love, Mac.

Admin

PS - Public comments can be posted in Site Discussion or Opinion forums.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 14, 2002)

Posted for Emphasis:

The protest was NOT out of reaction for any threads posted on this site, nor in an attempt to stop negative view points from being expressed. The purpose was a protest, a way of getting a point without using conventional means. This protest had little to do with this site (although such negative views are expressed here) and more to do with the Mac Community as a whole.


----------

